# Amplificador clase D Apex D200.2 nuevo PCB



## vargasmongo3435 (Oct 30, 2015)

Hola amigos hace mucho que no posteo proyectos aca en el foro bueno he estado acupado con un amplificador que ya ha sido armado y probado solo que tome la imagen del PCB y lo hise de una manera que tenga un poquito mas de opciones como conecion de "faston" un disipador para el TIP31C que viene siendo el regulador la bobina de este amplificador Clase D Apex D200.2 es de 30uH con un alambre de 1 mm de espesor, pero tambien le pueden poner uno que es como uno dice "fancy" numero de pieza es VER2923-333KL pero tambine en la PCB tiene la opcion de colocarle e toroidal tradicional tipo "O" todo esta en el PDF la informacion que nesesite de acuerdo al señor Mile este amplificador puede proveer 200W a 8 ohm y 400 a 2 ohms "claro eso depende del transformador que tienen" la idea mia fue mover la bobina hacia adelante asi se pueden atornillar los IRF640N en el disipador abajo grande, las 2 resistencias que ven de 1K2 5W solo son si en caso que van a usar un voltage mas alto  pasando los 55V, de acuerdo a un foro de Clase D Filipino la han puesto hay para evitar que el TIP31C se caliente mucho por eso fue que le puse un buen disipador en caso de que eso pase pero tambien pueden jumpear las resistencas de 1K2 si solo van a usar de 45V a 55V de fuente supplidora DC.

  El potensimetro que ven de 1KΩ es solo para ajustar frequencia tengo que averiguar que exactamente se ajusta,  el valor original era de 510Ω, les dejo tambien la data de Sprint Layout 6 si lo quieren ver mejor, tambien hay 2 resistencias de 0.1 3W eso solo se la puse en el PCB si en caso no quieren instalar las que ven que deben ser instaladas *verticalmente* si no les gusta asi las pueden poner horizintalmente solo lleva 2 no 4  ok espero que si alguien lo va armar que deje imagenes aca, 
 una cosa mas, mire bien de que todos los integrados esten disponibles y si todos lo estan disponibles

IC = "integrados"

TL081 
74HC00 
IR2110 

ATTN
Juan


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 30, 2015)

!!!!!Felicitaciones caro Don vargasmongo3435 ,sin dudas algun quedou mui prolijo tu trabajo !!!!!!!!
Ahora se no for de muchas molestias , ?? podrias subir lo diagrama esquemactico dese hermoso amplificador ??
!Fuerte abrazoz desde Brasil !
Att, 

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## vargasmongo3435 (Oct 30, 2015)

Lo del diagrama le voy a preguntar al señor Mile si hay uno disponible no  quiero molestar mucho a el basteante que le pregunte cuando estaba haciendo layout PCB este hahahahahahahah


----------



## zopilote (Oct 31, 2015)

Hay algo que le falta a mi amplificador (el mismo de apex), ya lo complete pero es mas simplon que el tuyo, es que note que nesecita un preamplificador, por que no levanta con la señal de un reproductor de dvd.
 Que tienes o que me sugieres para completarlo, estoy usando 69v simetrico, el sonido es divino, el mejor de todos los clase D que ensamble.
Hay una cosa que no aparece en la red y es el diagrama del amplificador solo publican la pcb, será que no desean que varien su diseño. Y ademas de la bobina coilcraft que caras que son.


----------



## vargasmongo3435 (Oct 31, 2015)

Bueno amigo ayer le deje un mensaje al señor Mile a ver si hay un esquemático de el pero bueno a lo mejor no a tenido tiemo de hacerlo, bueno lo de la bobina no te preocupes puedes usar la "regular estilo dona" no tienes que comprar esa fancy en question de entrada de audio trata mejor con la salida de una PC o un mp3 



Una nota acerca de las dos resistencias que estan en paralelo de 1k2 es para que de un valor de 600Ω esas se las puse porque en un foro Filipino me hicieron saber de que el TIP31C se calienta un poco porque ellos le estaban usando fuentes de poder de 90V DC +/- si van a usar solo 55 V DC +/- esa resistencias las pueden "bypass" jumpearlas con alambre jumper 

el 78L05  es un regulador

ATTN
Juan


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 31, 2015)

¿ Este es el esquema ?






​


----------



## vargasmongo3435 (Oct 31, 2015)

Mira Fogonazo ese mismo es !  pero fue modificado par de veces pero si ese es 

Mira ya, un amigo etched la placa hecha por Equipe Décadas.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 31, 2015)

vargasmongo3435 dijo:


> Mira Fogonazo ese mismo es !  pero fue modificado par de veces pero si ese es
> 
> Mira ya, un amigo etched la placa hecha por Equipe Décadas.



El esquema lo publicó el propio Mile Slavković, así que no creo que exista inconveniente en compartirlo.


----------



## vargasmongo3435 (Oct 31, 2015)

Yo lo estoy aportando porque creo que es un buen projecto perdon por lo de la Z jejejejejejeje 





Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Este es el esquema ?
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 136383​




Perdón Fogonazo se me olvido darte la gracias  por encontrar el esquemático, lo estoy revisando y es el que es  quizás identifique los componentes en el PCB y lo voy a postear mas tarde 

ATTN
Juan


----------



## mostrin (Oct 31, 2015)

Esa misma bobina de 30 micro Hernris sirve para 4 u 8 ohms ?  , lo puedo alimentar con 35 -0-35 volts así como esta el PCB ? gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 31, 2015)

Prueba del amplificador






En el segundo video se nota como vibra la cámara con los bajos


----------



## vargasmongo3435 (Oct 31, 2015)

mostrin dijo:


> Esa misma bobina de 30 micro Hernris sirve para 4 u 8 Ohms ?  , lo puedo alimentar con 35 -0-35 volts así como esta el PCB ? gracias



35 V rail no te puedo asegurar pero puedo preguntar a ver o si no voy a leer el post de diyaudio.com

Si esa es la que lleva de acuerdo a el señor Mile es de 30 vueltas alambre de 1 mm a un core 
T106-2 Toroid Core 

Estoy identificando los componentes con el esquemático y no hay duda es correcto


----------



## mostrin (Nov 2, 2015)

Para 400 watts maximo que calibre seria el minimo necesario en la bobina .?


----------



## vargasmongo3435 (Nov 2, 2015)

mostrin dijo:


> Para 400 watts maximo que calibre seria el minimo necesario en la bobina .?



Esta buscando el calculo online de la bobina is son 49.4   vueltas  para 33uH con alambre diametro 1.5 mm 

" del foro diyaudio.com"

Class D Amp with LM566, LM393 and 2XIRF530 - Page 7 - diyAudio

*On 40 mm red torus core 120 turns 1,5 mm wire for 100 uH or 35 turns for 30 uH.
On 30 mm red torus core 45 turns 1 mm wire for 30 uH.
Use 40 mm core for over 500 W amp power. *


El core de 40 mm de diámetro numero de pieza es *Amidon Iron Powder Toroidal Core T-157-2*

Se que no todos tienen un equipo para medir inductancia en henries pero se hace lo que puede 

Usando el core T106-2 TOROID CORE  disponibles en E Bay el PCB tiene 2 opciones mas de bobina pero se que nosotros como latinos no serian fácilmente obtenidos el toroide es mas facil de nosotros conseguir de amplificadores de carro que estén para usarlos como piezas si estan dañados por supuesto 

T106-2

Bueno he vuelto de nuevo este son los PDF del PCB que tienen ya la bobina *1D17A-330M* que esta disponible en Mouser tambien la bobina VER2923-333KL de 33 uH a 100 A
oh pueden hacerla manualmente usando el core  *T-157-2 *


----------



## mostrin (Nov 2, 2015)

Excelente gracias ,si tengo un medidor de Henris hice una com 38 vueltas calibre 12 en un rollo de estano de 450 grs.


----------



## vargasmongo3435 (Nov 2, 2015)

Muy bien  recuerda que tambien lo hay ya hecho en Mouser 

1D17A-330M


Juan


----------



## zopilote (Feb 15, 2016)

Como ya existia el diagrama, complete su  armado. Primeramente, al medir el offset, este era de -7.5V, en alguna parte abre cometido un error me dije, le cheque como cinco veces y me estuve dos dias buscando el por que de ese voltaje, compare con otros diseños que anteriormente ya habia armado y la unica diferencia eran que ellos tenian una resistencia de 1K o 1K5 en la salida, coloque dicha resistencia y el offset bajo a -230mV , ya contento coloque el parlante y le conecte a la salida de un DVD. Seguro de no quemar nada energize todo el circuito y subi de cero el volumen con un potenciometro, el sonido a bajo volumen era nitido conforme comence a subir los agudos comenzaron a notarse exageradamente y los bajos comenzaron a deformar el sonido,  hasta un punto que el parlante de prueba aunque no supere los 5W note un deprimente sonido.  Ahora comenze a mover el trimpot de 1K que coloque y no note ninguna mejora. Deje de las primeras pruebas y note un exagerado calor en el tip31, las resistencias de 4K7 2W, tambien en el disipador de los mosfet IRFP250 que use para las primeras pruebas con fuente de +/-56V, apesar que tengo los IRFB4227, pero en estos no confio nada por la pinta que presentan (remarcados).
 Sin mas espera algunas vistas del amplificador, que nesecita un previo para que levante el parlante de 15 pulgadas que tiene que mover.


----------



## limon40 (Ene 14, 2020)

vargasmongo3435 dijo:


> Hola amigos hace mucho que no posteo proyectos aca en el foro bueno he estado acupado con un amplificador que ya ha sido armado y probado solo que tome la imagen del PCB y lo hise de una manera que tenga un poquito mas de opciones como conecion de "faston" un disipador para el TIP31C que viene siendo el regulador la bobina de este amplificador Clase D Apex D200.2 es de 30uH con un alambre de 1 mm de espesor, pero tambien le pueden poner uno que es como uno dice "fancy" numero de pieza es VER2923-333KL pero tambine en la PCB tiene la opcion de colocarle e toroidal tradicional tipo "O" todo esta en el PDF la informacion que nesesite de acuerdo al señor Mile este amplificador puede proveer 200W a 8 ohm y 400 a 2 ohms "claro eso depende del transformador que tienen" la idea mia fue mover la bobina hacia adelante asi se pueden atornillar los IRF640N en el disipador abajo grande, las 2 resistencias que ven de 1K2 5W solo son si en caso que van a usar un voltage mas alto  pasando los 55V, de acuerdo a un foro de Clase D Filipino la han puesto hay para evitar que el TIP31C se caliente mucho por eso fue que le puse un buen disipador en caso de que eso pase pero tambien pueden jumpear las resistencas de 1K2 si solo van a usar de 45V a 55V de fuente supplidora DC.
> 
> El potensimetro que ven de 1KΩ es solo para ajustar frequencia tengo que averiguar que exactamente se ajusta,  el valor original era de 510Ω, les dejo tambien la data de Sprint Layout 6 si lo quieren ver mejor, tambien hay 2 resistencias de 0.1 3W eso solo se la puse en el PCB si en caso no quieren instalar las que ven que deben ser instaladas *verticalmente* si no les gusta asi las pueden poner horizintalmente solo lleva 2 no 4  ok espero que si alguien lo va armar que deje imagenes aca,
> una cosa mas, mire bien de que todos los integrados esten disponibles y si todos lo estan disponibles
> ...


Hola amigo , una preguntilla, la bobina esa de 30 uH se podrá conseguir en el mercado? Saludos.


----------



## vargasmongo3435 (Mar 25, 2020)

Si, se consigue en Mouser o DigiKey


----------



## trivicell (Mar 19, 2022)

*A*migo*,* mi pregunta es. *¿U*na clase D con 4 mosfet*,* yo quiero ponerla a trabajar a 4 *O*hms*,* la bobina en cu*á*ntos uH la puedo dejar*?*


----------

